# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  AutoDraw, web-based tool that uses machine learning to turn your hamfisted doodling into art, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

autodraw.com

aiexperiments.withgoogle.com/autodraw

See also:

"Quick, Draw!" AI Experiment

----------


## Airicist

AutoDraw: fast drawing for everyone

Published on Apr 11, 2017




> Draw faster with a little help from artists and machine learning in this new drawing tool.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Does Google's AutoDraw AI grasp modern art better than you?"
The tech company is unleashing its neural network to make your sketches and doodles prettier. But how does it go with Picasso?

by Claire Reilly
April 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google's AutoDraw turns your clumsy scribbles into art"
… by replacing it with a better drawing from a talented artist.

by Stefanie Fogel
April 11, 2017

----------

